# Cane Hill WHOPPPPA, VERY picture heavy



## mr_bones

My own personal discovery of Cane Hill asylum in Surrey begun one evening in March 2003. A small group of friends and i walked round the massive perimeter fence in awe at what we could see on the other side. Not knowing anything about the building, access, or even the possibility of security we were enticed under the fence and in through a wide open window, in actual fact there wasn't even a frame! The first thing we noticed was how 'springy' it felt underfoot, un-deterred we carried on out of the ward we had entered through and into the seemingly never ending corridor network. It was damp, there was glass on the floor, creepers and ivy weaving in through the windows and doors - even under the plasterwork. What was this place all about......and why was it just sat rotting away in deadly silence. In the next week or two we had returned to see more. This time it was bright sunshine and i was armed with my brand new digital camera - 'look at this lads it's got 1.3million pixels!!!'

16th March 2003: First daytime trip. 


























































Not only had we got a real feel for the sheer scale, layout, condition and decaying grandeur of the place but also we had an eventful day bumping into other explorers and soaking in the sunshine. I still wasn't hooked but we all posessed the desire to come back and see more. We had also seen the swimming pool but unfortunately my camera batteries hadn't lasted. It was still in tact and full of very mouldy water.

2nd Visit: Approximately a week later









































On this trip we had progressed through Faraday ward, across to 'Guy'. This was our first experience of a totally ruined floor. We were gradually getting a feel for what we could stand on, and what was unsafe. We had also seen the Mortuary, which at this time was almost immaculate. You can't always be serious when exploring!

Eventually we made our way towards the Male wards of the hospital with significance placed on Vincent/Vanbrugh - a full sized ward block that was 1 of the first to close, as a result it was very spongey underfoot and we were a bit unsure. As a friend pointed out (looking through a gaping hole) 'it's only a foot to the mud underneath'. We carried on and headed to the top floor where i spotted a mysterious octagonal tower with no feasible way to get to it. I made a mental note and moved on - we saw the admin block for the first time and it seemed like it was a million miles away from the hospital. Pristine wood panelling and immaculate interiors.

3rd Visit: April 2003



















































On this trip we had encountered our first cautious moments, suspecting that security was present on-site. Although cautious i split from the group as they left. I stayed and photographed some exteriors. After i had finished my rounds i noticed two people walking slowly round the perimeter - they had cameras and they were about my age so i said hello. The very trusting girl then asked me if i could show her the mortuary! Why the heck not!!!! After saying goodbye to the two i had met on the perimeter i met back up with the rest of my group and we went back in. We had a nosey down a tunnel entrance we had spotted in a courtyard adjacent with the laundry. To our surprise it had led us to a huge underground room with 4 or 5 sectioned off rooms, some of them had chutes leading to ground level.

Some time later and via an urbex website i had got in contact with the two people we had met previously and arranged a trip back!


----------



## mr_bones

*Re: Cane Hill WHOPPPPA report. VERY picture heavy*

Throughout April and may, my usual exploring friends had lost some of their initial interest in Cane Hill, however i had since become good friends with a group that i had met previously. They wanted to explore more of the grounds of Cane Hill, and in particular the modern staff hostel, tennis courts, weighbridge, garden house and greenhouses.
We had also made our first night-time trip, where we got as far as the mortuary and left in quite a hurry!




















































I stayed away from the building for quite some time, shaken up at the newly reported prospect of security, but on hearing the news via Simons site that there had been a huge fire at Cane Hill, i rushed back to see what the damage was. 

Next visit, late October 2003:





















Vincent and Vanbrugh ward had been set alight and from what we could see, had destroyed the entire roof. The fence had been taken down to let fire crews in and i snuck up for a closer look - peering in through the windows everything looked in tact. The fire must have been concentrated in 1 section of the building, yet taken the sntire roofline with it. I was at least pleased to see that my mysterious octagonal tower had survived the fire, a small token after the tragic loss of 1 of the least explored and largest wards.

Still underconfident about going inside the main building, i returned to cane hill just once more that year. This time to restore a huge hospital sign, totally unreadable thanks to years of grime and mould. It was as simple as the fact i wanted to read it!

Late December 2003:


----------



## mr_bones

*Re: Cane Hill WHOPPPPA report. VERY picture heavy*

2004

At the start of 2004 I finally plucked up the courage to go back inside the main building. If i'm honest i was getting fed up with my camera by this point though!

January 2004:









































One of my own personal goals was to inpect the damage caused in November 2003 to Vincent / Vanbrugh ward. We headed towards the male side of the hospital and after passing Wren / Wesley and Zachary / Unwin we came to Vincent / Vanbrugh. The doors were misted over, as we opened them we could see the start of the devastation. The smell hit us immediately and as we walked down the springy corridor we came across the total devastation. The photo's didn't pick it up at all but all three floors had been burnt out of the ward, only the 4 walls and concrete top floor ceiling remained. It was a shell. We didn't venture too much further this trip.

Something amazing happened before my next trip! I had saved up all my pennies and bought a Fuji S5000 digital camera (later a S5500)! Needless to say i needed some practice

Late february 2004:





















A perimeter walk was topped off with our first venture to the roof of the nurses block. We sat up there and soaked up the busy view, then had a poke around the garden house. Garden house was wide open and in a very poor state of repair. Upstairs, floors sagged precariously upstairs.

Guess what? The next day i was back. This time with ANOTHER group i had met walking the perimeter.


Late february 2004:































We had been back to the chapel, through to admin and following this down into the bunker. Security turned up so we had left!

April 2004:

Went for a solo stroll and tried to get some pictures from the pedestrian side of the fence.





















...of admin!


----------



## mr_bones

*Re: Cane Hill WHOPPPPA report. VERY picture heavy*

Early September 2004:

First solo visit, and a short one at that! combined with a quick night time recce i had discovered the use of the octagonal tower




















































as you can see, after all the mystery of the 'octagonal tower' it turned out to be a stairway!


----------



## mr_bones

*Re: Cane Hill WHOPPPPA report. VERY picture heavy*

December 04: 3 visits in total





































































































We had begun to see some new perspectives, clambering into the projection booth, seeing the un-burned bits of Vincent / Vanbrugh, revisted the mysterious underground room, been into wards close to admin and ventured into the courtyards.

what you don't see is a trip made earlier that year where i didnt have a camera, showing a canadian explorer around cane hill. Instead he had caught it on tape instead.


----------



## mr_bones

*Re: Cane Hill WHOPPPPA report. VERY picture heavy*

Cane Hill was left alone for nearly three months. I returned with a few missions in mind

March:

























































Between me and others, we had found our way into the pharmacy - progress was distracted by what we could see of the admin block. Mysteriously, a few months before, a small section of corridor had been boarded off. We could now see why, someone had blown a whopping great hole in Admin! We went to investigate!

April:







































































We had re-visited the pharmacy and taken better photos, explored un-documented floors of Donne and Dickens ward which were a total contrast to the decay and destruction of the rest of the hopsital. The clocktower was also finally conquered!


----------



## mr_bones

*Re: Cane Hill WHOPPPPA report. VERY picture heavy*

Then, my eternal thanks to a prominent explorer for showing me what i saw on my next visit.....


















































































It started with a sharp ascent to the roof of Vincent / Vanbrugh lift shaft. The view was absolutely stunning, although looking down - especially to the hollow ward we'd ascended was a bit unnerving!
The excitement didn't stop there, on our way to Wren / Wesley we were presented with a precarious looking set of steps leading into a 1st floor corridor in the main ward. I had walked it before but it looked worse than ever.
1 of the explorers i was with, bravely tested the water and disaster struck. A whole section of floor collapsed, lunging the explorer down with it, shortly followed by the stairs themselves. It proved to be a very lucky escape with just minor injuries sustained. We chilled out and had a good old laugh on top of the nurses block roof. Reflected upon a flukey escape.

May '05:














































We went back to assess what had happend with the floor collapse, documented Kings / Keats/ Keller ward block (a full sized, and relatively in tact one) and made a night trip.


----------



## mr_bones

*Re: Cane Hill WHOPPPPA report. VERY picture heavy*

The Final Installment....



















































So this was it. I had re-established contact with some of the very first group we'd met inside the hill. They showed us James Moody's grave (Former hospital Chaplain). We had seen massive corridor collapse and more or less said goodbye. 

The photos don't cover every part of the building i've been in, nor did i always take a camera with me. 

I've never been back!


----------



## marmaduke

*Re: Cane Hill WHOPPPPA report. VERY picture heavy*

Wow that is one hell of a report Mr Bones I love it, seeing the how the placed changed, how your photography changed, and most of all that you cleaned up the sign thats a really fantastic collection of pics and story to go with it, thanks so much for sharing it,I really think you could do more with it as well, its such a great collection...maybe not a childrens book though...they may not sleep so well... urban explorers equivelant of hitch hikers guide to the galaxy perhaps?
wicked post, cheers Mr Bones!


----------



## Foxylady

*Re: Cane Hill WHOPPPPA report. VERY picture heavy*

Wow, what can I say, except to echo Marmaduke's comments. That is some 'Urbex Diary'! 

Excellent, Mr B.

Cheers
Foxy 

ps. What happened to the washing machine?


----------



## krela

*Re: Cane Hill WHOPPPPA report. VERY picture heavy*

/salute!

Fantastic work, the internet needs more stuff like this! 

I love the personal touch.


----------



## Richard Davies

*Re: Cane Hill WHOPPPPA report. VERY picture heavy*

Great!

Almost too much to comment on!

I see you found both the pianos. 

You didn't get the nerve-pulse device (someone salvaged it) but I can see another piece of elctrical equipment on a bed.

I don't think I've seen the van or the purple painted ward before on any site before.

That wall mounted light is an ELSA, & collectable I believe. Simon should know better than me.

I was wondering what the thing with lots of round object set into it, about 6 pictures in. My guess is that they are either electronic valves or possibly batteries. I know the phone system used a set of car type wet cell batteries.


----------



## Lone Explorer

*Re: Cane Hill WHOPPPPA report. VERY picture heavy*

thanks for post and to think you had to ask, blood good stuff.
I the cell image bed setup DSCF0397.jpg

*rereads again  

Would love to go, But thinks may have missed the golden age of Cane Hill, plus couldn't be assed with the security bull shit.


----------



## King Al

*Re: Cane Hill WHOPPPPA report. VERY picture heavy*

Great work mate seriously good stuff a true testament to the old girl


----------



## Richard Davies

*Re: Cane Hill WHOPPPPA report. VERY picture heavy*



Lone Explorer said:


> thanks for post and to think you had to ask, blood good stuff.
> I the cell image bed setup DSCF0397.jpg
> 
> *rereads again



A very odd selection of objects on the bed, a lab pack (which I mentioned earlier), 2 waste paper baskets (or buckets?), a wooden toy boat & a pillow.

I don't think seen many photos of single bedrooms like this at Cane Hill, was it a staff bedroom or for a more able patient?


----------



## King Al

*Re: Cane Hill WHOPPPPA report. VERY picture heavy*



mr_bones said:


> The photos don't cover every part of the building i've been in, nor did i always take a camera with me.
> 
> I've never been back!



Do you ever plan to go back


----------



## strangely_brown

*Re: Cane Hill WHOPPPPA report. VERY picture heavy*



Foxylady said:


> ps. What happened to the washing machine?



Ah yes! Do you not have a pic of the "max load 3 explorers" tumble dryer/washing machine ?


----------



## sheep2405

*Re: Cane Hill WHOPPPPA report. VERY picture heavy*

That was amazing unbelivable photographic journal, has to be the best post i have ever seen. Truly thankfull for sharing it with me, and everyone on here.


----------



## mr_bones

*Re: Cane Hill WHOPPPPA report. VERY picture heavy*

Many thanks everyone, glad it was worth the time writing it all up. Ideally i think it needs to be better presented, rather than one continuous page.

As for the washing machine, let my fingertips recover and i'll put the hall of fame up.

April 2003: 3 of original group 
December 2004: Me, TheRiddlers, Strangely brown - not my photo.
May 2005: 5, YES...5 of us, animated GIF
July 2005: Me, Wooble, Nivelo - not my photo.


----------



## Richard Davies

*Re: Cane Hill WHOPPPPA report. VERY picture heavy*

Not sure if it's right to mention it here, but has anyone found any pre-closure pictures of the inside of Cane Hill. The main hall was supposed to have been something before it was burnt out.


----------



## Simon

*Re: Cane Hill WHOPPPPA report. VERY picture heavy*

Excellent stuff. 

Seen as a collection, the photographs show interesting emerging trends. For example, how the urban exploration changes from just exploring the wards and corridors to climbing lift shafts and roof voids; and how your photography improves over time (both in terms of the resolution of the image, and its composition).

You should consider getting them all on a website somewhere; all labeled and dated. Then they'd form a firm foundation for comparison with other shots.

All the best,
Simon


----------



## Simon

*Re: Cane Hill WHOPPPPA report. VERY picture heavy*



Richard Davies said:


> Great!
> That wall mounted light is an ELSA, & collectable I believe. Simon should know better than me.



Close! It's a REVO Magnalite. See: http://www.simoncornwell.com/lighting/manufact/revo/cat/cat1930s-1/mag1.htm

All the exterior lighting equipment around Cane Hill is REVO and was probably installed in the 1950s and 1960s.

I also found an old bracket in the undergrowth of the footpath from the hospital to the A23. This has been restored and fitted with a REVO Prefect:
http://www.simoncornwell.com/lighting/collect/brackets/revo3/index.htm

All the best,
Simon


----------



## Simon

*Re: Cane Hill WHOPPPPA report. VERY picture heavy*



Richard Davies said:


> Not sure if it's right to mention it here, but has anyone found any pre-closure pictures of the inside of Cane Hill. The main hall was supposed to have been something before it was burnt out.



Croydon Library have an extensive collection of photographs of Cane Hill in use. There's also a video of a tour of the hospital, recorded three days before its closure.

All of this material should be surfacing soon.

All the best,
Simon


----------



## King Al

*Re: Cane Hill WHOPPPPA report. VERY picture heavy*



Simon said:


> I also found an old bracket in the undergrowth of the footpath from the hospital to the A23. This has been restored and fitted with a REVO Prefect:



Great job, liking the green


----------



## Richard Davies

*Re: Cane Hill WHOPPPPA report. VERY picture heavy*



Simon said:


> Croydon Library have an extensive collection of photographs of Cane Hill in use. There's also a video of a tour of the hospital, recorded three days before its closure.
> 
> All of this material should be surfacing soon.
> 
> All the best,
> Simon



Thanks for that, it's a shame I live so far from Croydon though. I'll have to wait until it's online.

Thanks for putting me right about that light, ESLA seemed to be the main users of mirrored reflectors.


----------



## mr_bones

*Re: Cane Hill WHOPPPPA report. VERY picture heavy*

Many thanks Simon, thought you'd like this one!

As for a website, i think it would be a good idea. I've got a copy of dreamweaver so i might have to sit down and study!

You are right about how the exploration evolved. The first thing that started that was the octagonal tower, which i remember discussing with you. It had to be explored!

As for the light - i was really pleased to find it, probably the best preserved one in Cane Hill


----------



## sg1psychopath

*Re: Cane Hill WHOPPPPA report. VERY picture heavy*

I just had to come out of lurking and say wow! What a good report. If you want a hand with the website just yell, I love website building and would be happy to help. That goes to anyone who ever needs a hand!


----------



## mr_bones

*Re: Cane Hill WHOPPPPA report. VERY picture heavy*

While rummaging for a picture earlier, i found a whole trips worth of Cane Hill photos that i had forgotten about. A winters day near the beginning of 2005.




















































Beginnings of Cane Hill Guestbook


----------



## King Al

*Re: Cane Hill WHOPPPPA report. VERY picture heavy*

 more great Pictures, like the angle of the laundry picture


----------



## lilli

*Re: Cane Hill WHOPPPPA report. VERY picture heavy*



Richard Davies said:


> Not sure if it's right to mention it here, but has anyone found any pre-closure pictures of the inside of Cane Hill. The main hall was supposed to have been something before it was burnt out.



I have a few copies that I got from the Archive centre  It was indeed a great Hall. The hospital crest was on the curtains above the stage.

I also have a copy of the Hospitals 70th birthday celebrations in the hall!


----------



## Lightbuoy

*Re: Cane Hill WHOPPPPA report. VERY picture heavy*

Dude -when you do a monumental report -you sure don't do things by half!!  I must say that this has got to be one of the best and most comprehensive reports I've ever had the pleasure of seeing. Don't think I've seen a report showing such a time range either. Many thanks for sharing your personal collection of pics with all of us. Much appreciated! 
My personal fave is how you were so determined to find out what that little octagonal tower was all about -what a disappointment -a mere staircase eh?!!  Could have at least been a secret tunnel leading into an underground network of tunnels connecting every Asylum in the UK or something (perhaps WOTS and Reaps could engineer such a solution?) 
Again, this is another report I shall be taking me time looking through!
Tip top job me ol' bean!!!

Lb


----------



## mr_bones

*Re: Cane Hill WHOPPPPA report. VERY picture heavy*



Lightbuoy said:


> Dude -when you do a monumental report -you sure don't do things by half!!  I must say that this has got to be one of the best and most comprehensive reports I've ever had the pleasure of seeing. Don't think I've seen a report showing such a time range either. Many thanks for sharing your personal collection of pics with all of us. Much appreciated!
> My personal fave is how you were so determined to find out what that little octagonal tower was all about -what a disappointment -a mere staircase eh?!!  Could have at least been a secret tunnel leading into an underground network of tunnels connecting every Asylum in the UK or something (perhaps WOTS and Reaps could engineer such a solution?)
> Again, this is another report I shall be taking me time looking through!
> Tip top job me ol' bean!!!
> 
> Lb



Thankyou very much Lightbuoy. I am really glad you enjoyed the report, makes the effort of compiling it much more worth it when you know it's appreciated. 

The octagonal tower, wondered what it was for nearly a year! your right, it was a bit of a dissapointment to find out it was just a set of stairs but in another way it still means a lot, a quirky architectural detail - personal touch by Mr. Howell!


----------



## Lightbuoy

*Re: Cane Hill WHOPPPPA report. VERY picture heavy*

Ahh, personally, I can't get enough of those quirky architectural details!!


----------



## Richard Davies

*Re: Cane Hill WHOPPPPA report. VERY picture heavy*



lillimouse said:


> I have a few copies that I got from the Archive centre  It was indeed a great Hall. The hospital crest was on the curtains above the stage.
> 
> I also have a copy of the Hospitals 70th birthday celebrations in the hall!



Thanks! That's great to hear.

Any chance of uploading any?


----------



## lilli

*Re: Cane Hill WHOPPPPA report. VERY picture heavy*



Richard Davies said:


> Thanks! That's great to hear.
> 
> Any chance of uploading any?




Sadly not a chance .... I had to sign for each copy that I took and that was marked with my name and address with a stern warning that if they are found anywhere on the net or distributed in any way I will be liable for prosecution!!  Under what law I don't know ..... But I really don't want to risk it!!


----------



## Richard Davies

*Re: Cane Hill WHOPPPPA report. VERY picture heavy*



lillimouse said:


> Sadly not a chance .... I had to sign for each copy that I took and that was marked with my name and address with a stern warning that if they are found anywhere on the net or distributed in any way I will be liable for prosecution!!  Under what law I don't know ..... But I really don't want to risk it!!



That's a shame, almost as being too far from Croydon Library to look at their archive of CHH material.


----------



## WeeT

*Re: Cane Hill WHOPPPPA report. VERY picture heavy*

This place looks amazing! I'd like to visit this some time. Excellent photos!


----------



## mr_bones

*Re: Cane Hill WHOPPPPA report. VERY picture heavy*



WeeT said:


> This place looks amazing! I'd like to visit this some time. Excellent photos!



The place really is amazing! Thanks for your comments.

Good luck if you do decide to go


----------



## Bad wolf

*Re: Cane Hill WHOPPPPA report. VERY picture heavy*

Thank for taking the trouble of all those exellent pictures, well done!!.


----------



## Mr Sam

*Re: Cane Hill WHOPPPPA report. VERY picture heavy*

wowser so many pics  another place id love to make a visit


----------



## phill.d

*Re: Cane Hill WHOPPPPA report. VERY picture heavy*

Thats a fascinating thread there Mr Bones, A great in depth read, top job  I first come across this place a few months ago when i found this youtube vid of the place.. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wzdcMSVbsqw[/ame]

What a fantastic place Caine hill looks, I wish i lived nearer to have a look. Apparently i've heard it's not even a listed building, It makes you wonder why it's not been bulldozed if they have to have security on as the place is getting chav trashed big time. Whats the story with it's future?


----------



## Foxylady

*Re: Cane Hill WHOPPPPA report. VERY picture heavy*

That's a brilliant vid by Lillimouse, Phill.d. Ooh, Led Zeppelin! I went to the same school that John Bonham went to...even knew his younger brother too!


----------



## mr_bones

*Re: Cane Hill WHOPPPPA report. VERY picture heavy*

Much appreciated Phill.d

As ever with Cane Hill, its future is uncertain. You mention that it isn't listed - it is however in the process of having a NEW listing application reviewed as the original reasons for the listing being denied were innacurate.

I know one thing is for certain, before ANYTHING else happens at the hill, SOMEONE will have to fork out millions of pounds for asbestos removal. Cane Hill is riddled with the stuff.


----------



## King Al

*Re: Cane Hill WHOPPPPA report. VERY picture heavy*

Cool vid Looks like a nice day for it, You guys really captured the emptyness if that makes any sense


----------



## Mel

*Re: Cane Hill WHOPPPPA report. VERY picture heavy*

i like the orbs in one of the first sets of pictures!!


----------



## lilli

*Re: Cane Hill WHOPPPPA report. VERY picture heavy*

Orbs  Its dust!


----------



## King Al

*Re: Cane Hill WHOPPPPA report. VERY picture heavy*

and water eg condensation etc


----------



## fiendicus

*Re: Cane Hill WHOPPPPA report. VERY picture heavy*

Great stuff Mr B - I really like Cane Hill.


----------



## mr_bones

*Re: Cane Hill WHOPPPPA report. VERY picture heavy*

Thankyou Fiendicus - Cane Hill is a great place isn't it!


----------



## klempner69

Ok,so this is a very old thread,but I just had to say how I enjoyed this presentation..from early old camera snap shot style merging into a more planned documentation form of photography.I really like your personal efforts to document this place for example your cleaning up of the signage..not seen before.Loved too,the early shots of a very tidy mortuary.Any idea about the future of the grave?And I would love to see any shots of the swimming pool if any exist.I have just spent a very enjoyable hour and a half looking at this presentation and Mr Bones it is brilliant.This is up there in lights along with Lightbouys Severalls documentation.Thank you.


----------



## mr_bones

Many thanks for your very detailed comments Klempner69, when you asked whether I had any more pictures of Cane Hill, i suddenly thought of this thread. Glad you enjoyed it.

Perhaps it would be appropriate to update it with a link to the final explore which is documented on urbex|uk and post the new opportunities that came about in 2008 including the long awaited tower climb.


----------



## cozone

Really interesting to see how Cane Hill declined - did you ever make another trip back to it?


----------



## Sectionate

fiendicus said:


> Great stuff Mr B - I really like Cane Hill.



This, my short forays last summer were very much worth it. Although I barely scratched the surface in my visits...


----------



## Simon

klempner69 said:


> Ok,so this is a very old thread,but I just had to say how I enjoyed this presentation..from early old camera snap shot style merging into a more planned documentation form of photography.I really like your personal efforts to document this place for example your cleaning up of the signage..not seen before.Loved too,the early shots of a very tidy mortuary.Any idea about the future of the grave?And I would love to see any shots of the swimming pool if any exist.I have just spent a very enjoyable hour and a half looking at this presentation and Mr Bones it is brilliant.This is up there in lights along with Lightbouys Severalls documentation.Thank you.



Here's the swimming pool:







It's part of the "Orientation" tour on my site.

I've also published some of Marlon's 2007 tour as "Observing The Disintegration Of The Titanic". The rest will be published in the "Cult Of Cane Hill."

I haven't posted it here as it discuses entry and security. But I'll see if I can edit it down for inclusion here.

All the best,
Simon


----------



## klempner69

Many thanx for the pic Simon and the links too.


----------



## chubs

brilliant report, brought back some memories 

is that an ect machine in the room you shot through the door glass?


----------



## Pincheck

love the linear progression of the story Mr Bones welldone this was a amzing place that i was sick of seeing reports of every 5 minutes but it wasn't till i actually visited the place it blew me away great piece of prose work :wcool::wcool:


----------

